# Ive switched from T4 and T3 to Armour ERFA



## rachy2009 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi all

Has anyone switched from the above to armour, if so did you find you needed less or more of armour, would love to hear all of your stories.
I was on 162 of Thyroxine and 30mg of T3, I decided to try armour, the erfa. I went to see my consutlant in the uk and he is willing to support me on this decision. I have been taken 240 of Armour, which 120 in the am and the same in the pm, this equals to 144 of t4 and 32 of t3, so its a close converstion than what i was on synthetic. The question is have I gone in too high, I feel fine but only started on friday, i have very bad indigestion but i think i have not been taking the tablets correctly so i have started to put these under my tongue. I asked my consultant should i start so high and he said yes as i am hypo and most people only start low if they have not been on amy t3 and i have been on a high dose of t3 before so i should be fine.

Is this correct. I am thinking of reducing it just to be on the safe side but not to sure due to the indigesion maybe my body is telling me not to much.

Also sorry does anyone know when people who switch over need more or less of armour, im jsut worried as i am not on the same amount as i would of been with t4 and t3. How long would it be before i start noticing a difference.?

Rachel

Thanks


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

>>I was on 162 of Thyroxine and 30mg of T3<<

This is nearly the equivalent of appoximately 290mcg of T4 replacement.

That is a very high dose.

Why?

What are your numbers with ranges?

How did you get T3 in the UK?


----------



## rachy2009 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi

Thanks very much for your reply, my latest lab whilst on 162 of t4 and 30mg of t3 was tsh 0.02, free t4 range is 10 - 22. and t3 was 1.3 racnge 0.9 - 2.5,

It is a high dose I was on but I never was hypo and bloods all seem fine, my tsh is supressed but that is because i am on t3 and this supresses the tsh, my endo put me on t3 as i did not convert.

Are you on Armour ? If so is this more potent.

Thanks

Rachel


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rachy2009 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Has anyone switched from the above to armour, if so did you find you needed less or more of armour, would love to hear all of your stories.
> I was on 162 of Thyroxine and 30mg of T3, I decided to try armour, the erfa. I went to see my consutlant in the uk and he is willing to support me on this decision. I have been taken 240 of Armour, which 120 in the am and the same in the pm, this equals to 144 of t4 and 32 of t3, so its a close converstion than what i was on synthetic. The question is have I gone in too high, I feel fine but only started on friday, i have very bad indigestion but i think i have not been taking the tablets correctly so i have started to put these under my tongue. I asked my consultant should i start so high and he said yes as i am hypo and most people only start low if they have not been on amy t3 and i have been on a high dose of t3 before so i should be fine.
> ...


Hi Rachel. Which one are you taking? Armour® (registered)is a trade name for Forest Phamaceutical holding patent and Erfa is holding patent for Thyroid® (registered) which is a trade name.

Are you sure you have been taking 30 mg. of T3? Mcg. would be more like it.

Armour has 9 mcgs. per grain (60 mg.) so that would be 36 mcg. of T3 "if" you are taking the name brand Armour. Thyroid (Erfa) is slightly different.

I would suspect you might become over medicated.

There is absolutely no advantage to sublingual administration. It all goes to the same place; down the hatch.


----------



## rachy2009 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks Andros, its 30Micrograms of T3 I was taking. I havethe erfa brand as i believe that was the best, i take 8 30mg tablets a day. in each 30 mg there is 18 of t4 and 4 of t3, so 8 tablets would be a total of 144 of t4 and 32 of t3. Is this dose classed as high ?

Also do you know if the naural supplements are more stronger, ie do people tend to decrease their dose when on this.

Thanks

Rachel


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rachy2009 said:


> Thanks Andros, its 30Micrograms of T3 I was taking. I havethe erfa brand as i believe that was the best, i take 8 30mg tablets a day. in each 30 mg there is 18 of t4 and 4 of t3, so 8 tablets would be a total of 144 of t4 and 32 of t3. Is this dose classed as high ?
> 
> Also do you know if the naural supplements are more stronger, ie do people tend to decrease their dose when on this.
> 
> ...


Yes; I knew there was slight difference. (Erfa) Thyroid® has 8 mcg. of T3 per grain (60mgs.)

You should be okay but my humble opinion is the doc should have started you a bit lower (like 2 grains), have you come in for labs every 6 to 8 weeks and titrate upward as needed "if" needed.

This way your body can adjust to the "new" med and you won't over shoot your mark. If you go hyper, there is a chance that you will never be able to tolerate T3 again. It has happened to many.

Let us know how you are doing. Inquiring minds always want to know.

Keeping my fingers crossed for your success.


----------

